# Lp conversion to propane whirlpool dryer



## 1judyb62 (Jul 24, 2011)

We just bought a whirlpool natural gas dryer, and need to convert the gas connection to propane. First of all, trying to locate the burner isn't even that simple (after pulling the back panel off) no luck. 
Does anyone know where I can find a schematic of my dryer?
(see below for model # info).
Or....any hints of where I can locate the burner and how to tell if it already set up for propane or not. The person that sold it to us wasn't sure, but I'm assuming that it originally came from the factory as a Natural Gas Dryer because of the type description (below). 
They acted like the dryer may have already been converted to propane, but didn't want to say, incase I needed a Nat Gas dryer.


Whirlpool Cabrio 

Model: # WGD6200SW0. 

Type: BSSLNAT-1206006 -EL22

Serial # MT 2702423


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you'll have to remove the entire front console, and front panel to gain access to the burner. If it has been converted to lp it should have a conversion sticker near the burner. This may be a job you want to hire an appliance tech for.


----------

